
Facebook Scraping: Still a Privacy Disaster - mackgrenfell
https://medium.com/@mackgrenfell/facebook-scraping-still-a-privacy-disaster-c70dd1896286
======
Nextgrid
Scraping is not a privacy problem, or Facebook's problem to fix. If users are
happy to publish the data, or add the scraper's account as a "friend" (so it
can see "friends only" content) then the user is happy for them to have the
data.

The main problem with Facebook is how much data they collect by themselves,
including data collected by stalking the user (as opposed to data the user
willingly posts on the platform).

~~~
mackgrenfell
_If users are happy to publish the data_

Surely 99% of people don't realise that 3rd parties can scrape which groups
they're in/pages they're fans of? The scraper doesn't even need to add them as
a friend for this, provided the group/page isn't private.

------
kamutuna
as soon as the data is public you should be able to scrape it legall no? you
can always use something like proxy crawl

